# Are you afraid of needles?



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

As someone new to the Med lab field, I am amazed at how many are. My job is to stick people, so I am quickly learning how many have needle phobia. I brought home some equipment and wanted to stick my husband but he is one of the needle-phobics. I ended up sticking my hand vein. I need the practice!! I dont understand the fear but guess that in my line of work, I am going to NEED to understand it. 

Just wondering why others are afraid of needles. My husband says I JUST DONT LIKE NEEDLES.... :con


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Not to the degree I used to but yea. As a kid I had to be held down by drs to get shots. Now as long as squeeze my eyes shut and they don't tell me when they are going to stick the needle in I do ok. For me it was not so much a fear of pain cuz it rarely hurts, it was someone else having control over a sharp object.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I can _do_ needles but I am pretty afraid of them.

One time I had to get a sample of blood drawn and afterwards I nearly passed out. Another time I was trying to donate blood, but I was so nervous about the finger prick in particular that my heart rate became too high for them to take it. Ugh I felt like a failure.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to be afraid of needles. But I had an accident when I was 15 (fell off my brother's bike, cracked my head on the curb and was unconscious for over 30 minutes). They had to give me 2 tetanus shots... one in each arm and 16 stitches in my head. After the stitches, I openly watched them give me the shots... didn't even phase me. 

Now, the only time I look away is when I'm getting blood drawn because the sight of blood makes me faint. Other than that, I watch them. 

The only time that it really bugs me is when the nurse/tech person isn't experienced in drawing blood that it bugs. One guy had to stick me 10 times and I kept telling him that my good veins are in my right arm... he insisted that he try my left first :roll 

Too, the confidence of the person drawing the blood is important too. During my last pregnancy, I had so much blood work done, they were taking blood just about every visit. Some techs were kewl and confident, others seemed nervous. I tried to put them at ease, telling them that I was an 'easy draw'. 

(((((((((((((((((Penny)))))))))))))))) I hope you find someone to practice on :squeeze


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Depends on the size of the needle and where I'm being stabbed. If it's in one of the veins in my hand or arm I am somewhat queasy. But if it's in the side of my upper arm, I am not the least bit scared.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

leppardess said:


> (((((((((((((((((Penny)))))))))))))))) I hope you find someone to practice on :squeeze


 I start poking patients at the local hospital tomorrow (today I observed) if they are willing that is. I have to get at least 125 sticks before I can take my boards.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't like needles near eyeball.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Not at all. 

You'd think with all the tattoos around, the fear would be lower?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eh... I'm ok as long as I don't look at it. :lol


----------



## beatlegeuce (Jun 28, 2007)

Terrified! I can't even watch other people pn tv inject themselves/get injected. It makes me feel nauseous.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i used but when i was in the military, they stuck us so many times that the phobia just went away


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate needles!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

No, not really. I usually prefer to look away though, while they do it.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

No. When i first started getting my blood taken i was surprised at how painless it is.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Not usually. I used to be able to watch the needle going in. Can still do that with injections, but a few experiences with having blood taken have made me a bit more apprehensive about that process.

Absolutely agree with Annie that the way in which the medical people behave is crucial. If I've felt bad, it's always been because of the way in which the nurse has acted: e.g.

messing around trying to find a vein and inserting the needle umpteen times on each arm unsuccessfully[/*:m:e9597]
implying that I am to blame because they can't find a vein[/*:m:e9597]
sticking the needle in and then moving it from side to side in a fan shape under the skin (this was the worst experience: it made me feel faint, nauseous, and brought me out in a cold sweat -- not that the nurse noticed!)[/*:m:e9597]

On the other hand, if they act calmly, are able to put you at your ease, take their time finding a suitable vein without fussing, put the needle into the right vein first time in one go, it makes the experience much easier. On one occasion, the nurse couldn't find a vein, so asked a more experienced colleague for help, who found a vein straight away and got the needle in immediately. (She asked me to straighten my arm and make a fist, which seemed to help.) I was grateful the less experienced nurse asked for help instead of "skewering" around!

(Also for paranoids like me, it's good to be able to see the nurse take a fresh needle out of the packaging.)


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I used to be very sensitive to pain of any type. I no longer am.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't fear needles, but I'm deathly afraid of needle-nose pliers.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Penny said:


> My job is to stick people, so I am quickly learning how many have needle phobia.


Oh why, Penny, why?  :b

Yes, although not as much as I used to be. I walked out of a clinic once, even though I was very sick, because they wanted blood (I was 16). Fortunately, my mom was with me and would not drive me home, lol.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I'm absolutely terrified of needles. Last time I had fillings at the dentist I refused the shots and dealt head on with the pain. It wasn't that bad, just a dull throb. I think getting stuck with a needle hurts worse. A few years ago I injured myself at work and the clinic forced me to take a tetanus shot. I tried to weasel out of it but they stuck me anyway. I'm just thankful I'm not a diabetic and forced to take insulin injections every day because I have no idea how I would deal with that. Its a rather silly phobia since I've done far more painful things to myself that getting stuck with a needle.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

no i do not like needles. they make me cringe. i have a fear of one breaking while it's stuck inside of me. ugh. i can't look when my blood is being taken. i hate it


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I not afraid of needles. My mom use to practice with saline water on me and my brother when she was in nursing school. :lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes, even if it doesn't really hurt. I am simply afraid of sharp objects.

I got allergy shots every week last year and as the doctor was about to put the needle in all my muscles would tense up.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't think so but some of the needles they show on House look pretty scary. Didn't they used to give rabies vaccine in the solar plexus? Probably a huge needle too. That sounds a tad uncomfortable.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

sprinter said:


> I don't think so but some of the needles they show on House look pretty scary. Didn't they used to give rabies vaccine in the solar plexus? Probably a huge needle too. That sounds a tad uncomfortable.


Come to think of it, there was one time when I was scared of getting a shot... I had to get an arthrogram of my knee back in '88. They had to inject dye into my knee, along with air to help the dye circulate. When I saw the size of the needle they wanted to use to inject the air into my knee, I fainted :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said no, but I would be afraid if the needles were big!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate needles though my degree of hatred is proportionate to the size and how long it's stuck in me.

Something that using a tiny needle and is done fast like a flu shot isn't a big deal.

Now the much larger needles that are used to draw blood and that stay in for some time as the blood flows are enough to make my vision go black, make me sweat profusely, and get within seconds of passing out. If I have to give a blood sample, I have to be laying down otherwise I have a very real risk of falling to the floor.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm deathly afraid of needles. Every time I have to get a shot or blood work done, I faint. Even if I'm laying down when they do it I still get dizzy.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just stuck my own hand vein for practice, but I have REALLY good veins so its not much of a challenge. :stu


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Penny said:


> I just stuck my own hand vein for practice, but I have REALLY good veins so its not much of a challenge. :stu


Well, 25 people voted "no," so just travel to their houses and practice on them :b


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

In general no, but it really depends on where they want to go.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Nah, I don't mind the needle.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, I hate needles. The sight of blood makes me queezy so I always look away. If the nurse is gentle and does it quick its not so bad.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I used to be, but not anymore. I've had blood drawn so many times as a checkup because of a medical condition that I have, that I'm no longer afraid of needles. I have to get my blood tested every six months now. I basically had to get over my fear. I still won't look when they draw my blood, but I get through it with no problem. Of course I still get nervous sometimes beforehand because I'm afraid they'll botch the job. It has happened to me several times with women who draw my blood. I'm often left with a bruise. :mum When a guy does it though he knows what he's doing.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmmm not sure sex has anything to do with a blood draw. Its more about doing the right procedure. Hematomas (bruising) can be caused by not pulling the tourniquet prior to removing the needle, but some people just bruise regardless of procedure.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Penny said:


> Hmmm not sure sex has anything to do with a blood draw. Its more about doing the right procedure. Hematomas (bruising) can be caused by not pulling the tourniquet prior to removing the needle, but some people just bruise regardless of procedure.


Probably not. Just my personal experience.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Argh, I'm not afraid of needles...but I really dislike them. The idea of having them shoved through my skin makes me cringe.


----------



## eyesnheart (Nov 15, 2011)

Very phobic. In my twenties I avoided all things medical, and never went to the doctor or the dentist. When I started getting a tumor in my arm I knew I needed therapy to get it checked out and went through medical desensitization, talk therapy, biofeedback and EMDR. I was able to have it looked at & have surgery as long as I was on Ativan most of the time. As an adult I have only had 3 needle sticks (with sedatives) in emergency situations. (I am in my 50's) 
I have never had my blood tested. I am the needle phobic person you hear about but never see, because true phobics never want to be around their fear. People afraid of flying (without treatment) never fly. People afraid of snakes don't go walking in the desert and turn over rocks...etc etc. Having a phobia isn't rational afterall. Intellectually I know the needle stick isn't going to kill me but my body's reaction is so strong there is no telling myself "I will be ok"...it gets an over-ride.
The tricky thing about medical phobias is that if you are unconscious and taken to the ER and wake up -most medical personnel don't think you really are phobic because so many people say "I'm afraid of needles" but what they really mean is they faint or they get queasy but they still will go through it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Needles only bother me when they take blood from my veins!!!!!!!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

No. I don't like needles being jabbed in me though. Especially when my blood is being taken.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not really afraid of needles. I'm surprised because I still remember when I was like thirteen, I had to go to the clinic for a blood test to check my levels regarding my medicine I was taking. Instead of getting my regular family doctor, I had this new Doctor lady and good god....She was horrible with needles lol. She stuck me around 10+ times in my left arm trying to get a vein but couldn't. We eventually had to call in my real Doctor who stuck it in once, got the blood they needed and pulled it out.

He's one of the only people that find my veins and draw blood in a matter of seconds lol.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

nope


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

When I was younger, yea... but not anymore. ^_^


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Im not fussed. I am annoyed when people disregard my advice. It's my body, I know it best! If I tell you which arm has the best vein, then don't spent 30 minutes on the other arm, before calling your supervisor to have a go!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes. I don't like needles at all.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

WineKitty said:


> As someone new to the Med lab field, I am amazed at how many are. My job is to stick people, so I am quickly learning how many have needle phobia. I brought home some equipment and wanted to stick my husband but he is one of the needle-phobics. I ended up sticking my hand vein. I need the practice!! I dont understand the fear but guess that in my line of work, I am going to NEED to understand it.
> 
> Just wondering why others are afraid of needles. My husband says I JUST DONT LIKE NEEDLES.... :con


I think you need to get some empathy rolling. As a student nurse I have to give injections and one of my class mates has a fear of needles and blood, she is slowly getting over it! Do you have any fears yourself, are they irrational, does everyone understand them? You don't have to understand the fear in my opinion, just need to realise that it can be there, explain what you need to do, how long it should take and that it might hurt a little. and good luck!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, I don't like the idea of things puncturing my veins. I'm a lot more comfortable with intramuscular injections than having my blood drawn. I'd also be a lot more comfortable administering intramuscular or subcutaneous injections than I would be dealing with veins.

My sister fainted once when she was either getting blood drawn or getting a shot, but she said it was the hospital environment that bothered her rather than the needle.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Naw I've never had a problem with it because I trust that the other person know what they're doing.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Stilla said:


> Naw I've never had a problem with it because I trust that the other person know what they're doing.


I had a nurse break the tip off in my butt and I had to wait with it stuck there while she tried to get someone to help her. Not a big deal, but not fun.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*My fear......*

*My veins are bad, they roll and collapse. So I have had most lab workers that go in the vein then if they cant find it, they move the needle around a little to try to catch it. And OMG it hurts like hell! So I tend to avoid it at all costs, I went 7 years without blood work before my dr. noticed,lol I would let her set the appointment but then because of my anxiety and panic attacks I would never go..... I become so white and sick that the techs always ask me if I am ok....or if I need to lay down or need some juice!! So I avoid it at all costs!! :afr<just thinking about it makes my anxiety heighten! :squeezenow I need a HUG!!!!*



WineKitty said:


> As someone new to the Med lab field, I am amazed at how many are. My job is to stick people, so I am quickly learning how many have needle phobia. I brought home some equipment and wanted to stick my husband but he is one of the needle-phobics. I ended up sticking my hand vein. I need the practice!! I dont understand the fear but guess that in my line of work, I am going to NEED to understand it.
> 
> Just wondering why others are afraid of needles. My husband says I JUST DONT LIKE NEEDLES.... :con


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i am scared of needles. its like getting stabbed (well i guess it is). they tell me to take a dep breath or not look at it, but my nerves must be in overdrive when it happens, because i feel the prick of the needle, and feel it go inside. the TB test was insanely scary, and i ended up hyperventilating, causing my head to hurt for a few hours...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Of course not. Why would I be afraid of pointy objects being stuck into me in order to facilitate the injection of a foreign substance?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a diabetic, so If I was afraid of needles, I would have a lot of problems.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Not exactly scared but I do get somewhat nervous during blood donations/tests (I'm deep-veined, and I'd rather they not miss the vein the first time...).


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Not in the least. They've probably pulled a few gallons of my blood by now. During one episode of health problems they ran out of places to put needles. They started using the veins in my hands because the rest of my arms were too sore or still wearing medical tape over IV sites.


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

Not really I got used to it so it doesn't hurt anymore just don't like being poked in the arm and having a band-aid on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope not bothered by them at all.


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

I was so freakin' terrified of needles, up until about 10 minutes after i got my industrial Pierced. Since then, needles have had no affect on me. But let me tell you, the industrial hurts like a mofo.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

Nope...one of my favorite things to do is donate blood. Pretty weird, huh?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I used to be, but now I kinda like the pain.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope. I usually turn my eyes away from it while it's getting stuck in, but besides that I don't really care.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Terrified of getting pierced/shots, but I also have a full sleeve which I was never scared while getting. So, other. lol


----------



## Gantar180 (Dec 3, 2011)

I used to burst out crying, the very second that I heard that I had to get one. I'm not entirely sure if it's actually a fear of needles, though. I don't like handling knifes, and I can't stand when my brother jokingly pulls one out, and holds it up, in a stabbing stance. Maybe it's just a fear of anything sharp.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, very.

When I was younger, I would run away from the doctor when he tried to use one, and the most painful part of my two root canals last summer was actually the numbing shots.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Never have been. Even when little. Just saw it as a necessary pain and dealt with it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not at all. You can stick and prod me all day.


----------

